
The IRS Is Offering You $625,000 to Crack Monero - acdanger
https://decrypt.co/41411/the-irs-is-offering-you-625000-to-crack-monero
======
tootahe45
This seems quite low for the amount of criminal activity to be exposed. You'd
also have a monopoly on the crack so it's not like you're just going to accept
the set price.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Start low, and slowly raise your offer if a solution doesn't present itself.
This prevents overpaying.

------
tharne
I'm surprised that monero hasn't gotten more attention in the crypto space.
It's got a solid, albeit small development team and a strong vision.

It's probably the closest thing out there to digital cash at the moment.

------
vmception
And with one RFP we now know Ciphertrace's claims of cracking Monero for the
Department of Homeland Security are bullshit because the IRS could have just
used that

> “Currently, there are limited investigative resources for tracing
> transactions involving privacy cryptocurrency coins such as Monero or other
> off-chain transactions that provide privacy to illicit actors,” the IRS
> added.

------
chillacy
It’s a good sign that Monero is offering real privacy if the government
doesn’t like it.

~~~
Rallerbabs
Earlier on, Interpol wrote that they do not appreciate people coin joining,
such as what Wasabi offers.

------
_aleph2c_
$625,000 and free entrance into the witness protection program.

------
Hydraulix989
Hope it's tax-free or taxed as a prize at 25%.

